
Rapid GUI development using familiar technologies (fat-free electron) - cztomsik
https://github.com/cztomsik/stain
======
cztomsik
We've almost finished big refactor so that it's more approachable for others
to contribute - if you feel like it's something you'd like to do, please let
me know...

So far the docs are a bit off (react part works almost the same, but low-level
API is very different)

For people wondering what this is about - it's a composition of yoga (flexbox
layout), webrender (2D primitives rasterizer), pango (text) and custom react
reconciler.

What is this good for? In some cases, it might replace electron... Certainly
not now, but in future, yeah I guess it could. I personally want to make
alternative desktop environment for my linux pc (gnome & cinnamon are js
already, but imagine if you could do apps with hot-reload and using any of
conventional javascript libraries & tooling)

